# Recipe for Dark Chocolate Raspberry Ganache



## scottintexas (Oct 17, 2007)

I am trying to findf a recipe for a dark chocolate raspberry ganache to put between the layes of a dark chocolate cake. I also need a recipe for dark chocolate icing I can pour over the cake. I must be using terms that are incorrect because my searches have not turned up any useful recipes.

Any suggestions?


----------



## retiredbaker (Dec 29, 2019)

scottintexas said:


> I am trying to findf a recipe for a dark chocolate raspberry ganache to put between the layes of a dark chocolate cake. I also need a recipe for dark chocolate icing I can pour over the cake. I must be using terms that are incorrect because my searches have not turned up any useful recipes.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Get some rasp compound paste , add it to ganache.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_Seriously?_ ... _NO_ ... I'm not being a trouble-maker. 


1⁄3 cup heavy cream
1 cup semi-sweet dark chocolate chips
1⁄4 cup seedless red raspberry preserves
2 tablespoons butter
In a small, heavy saucepan over medium heat, bring the heavy cream to a simmer; remove pan from heat.

Add the chocolate chips, preserves, and butter, shaking the pan to immerse the chocolate and as much of the preserves and butter as possible.

Let stand for 1 1/2 minutes, or until the chocolate has melted.

Beat the mixture with a wire whisk until smooth.

Cool until thick enough to use as a glaze; or, cool completely and whip to desired spreading consistency using an electric mixer on medium speed.

_"We work in kitchens. ... It ain'te rocket surgery."._​


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

.

_Share to your heart's content my friend. _


----------

